# Stella's first rabbit



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Got on it right away ran full circle, couldn't have been any more perfect, she's 2.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Worth a praise infused good girl fussing about!
Congrats you two.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Isn`t that just a blast? Well done!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Miss those days .


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

She got tired quick, unfortunately due to a recent move she hasent run much so she was done after half hour and shut her nose off, time to get her runnin' because if she was in shape she'd be an maniac... wish I could post videos when she gets on scent she jumps straight up in the air 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

AaronJohn said:


> She got tired quick, unfortunately due to a recent move she hasent run much so she was done after half hour and shut her nose off, time to get her runnin' because if she was in shape she'd be an maniac... wish I could post videos when she gets on scent she jumps straight up in the air
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good looking hound!
They sure do require and desire a lot of running, don't they? In the off season I would run my beagle a few times a week, minimum three miles, average speed 15 miles an hour. He loved it.


----------

